# Aquarama 2009



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I know this is 2011. You may have already seen it but its new to me . I stumbled on this website ( http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/56141-Field-report-for-Aquarama-2009 ) and saw some amazing livestock and aquarium products back in 2009. The most interesting product of all...A company name GEX has a product that can create a special water condition that makes it possible to keep marine fishes together with fresh water fishes!!! Holy smoke! How can that be possible??


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

A lot has been written about this actually. It's really just smoke and mirrors kind of thing. The clownfish have been breed and acclimated to low salinity water while the goldfish have been acclimated to higher salinity water than what they're used to. And the plant you see in the middle (javafern) can live in brakish water conditions.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Cypher said:


> A lot has been written about this actually. It's really just smoke and mirrors kind of thing. The clownfish have been breed and acclimated to low salinity water while the goldfish have been acclimated to higher salinity water than what they're used to. And the plant you see in the middle (javafern) can live in brakish water conditions.


Thanks! Your explanation makes sense. There were websites that claim it was the result of "Oxygen Nano Bubble" technology. No idea. Anyway it must have failed otherwise we should have heard more about it. 

http://glassbox-design.com/2009/freshwater-and-saltwater-fish-live-together-in-koutekikankyousui/

http://shimptech.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/oxygen-nano-bubble-new-technology-for-aquaculture/


----------

